# two window pictures taken last night around 3:30am



## jeffie7 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just moved into a new house (used house but new to me) and I went from having shades with black curtins hanging over them (to block street light) to having 3 fully open windows. I was laying in bed last night thinking to myself about how neat they look.

shot with an Xsi with kit lens, believe it was f5.5 and a shutter of around 12 or 15 seconds.

first picture is over exposed but that's what I liked about it.












what do you think?


----------



## dwol (Oct 15, 2008)

I find it interesting, what ISO did you use?


----------

